# In Sikhism, What Most You Love?



## Ambarsaria (Jan 25, 2012)

It is for too common in lot of Kathas while Parchariks are doing so to be very somber and almost to the point of sorrow.  It is kind of softly suffocative and bewildered expression and ambiance all around.  

  The flip side is the “Charrh-di-Kala/Uplifted State” of being in Sikhism.  One can find lot of such dualities and many of these are related to fundamental strengths in Sikhism.

  I was wondering over the years that if one is a new Sikh or a person born into a Sikh family, what sustains and what are the key strengths?  For example when I think the greatest gift I got from my parents!  It was the ability to think independently rather than follow.  It is not specific to Sikhism but certainly is strongly espoused in Sikhism.

  So let use consider from a Sikhism perspective some of the positives,



Is it the ability      of Sikhism for straight talk or dialog with the one infinite creator/God?
You don’t need       intermediaries and go-betweens
 
Is it the Humanism      aspects of equality, fairness and care for the impoverished?
Is it the great      love for our Guru jis and the teachings that so strongly and practically guide?
Is it the martial      nature and proud history association with generations past?
Other
 
  What you think!   

The poll allows you to chose more than one, so express and also under other state what should be captured or is not included.

Thank you.

  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you cherish /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

Sorry for being a bit off topic, but this line from recent ashtpadi of Sukhmani Sahib 

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸਭ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾਪੁ ਜਪੈ ਜਪੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੭॥ 
Through whose benevolence all find salvation. Nanak, cherishes such and only such be so cherished.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you cherish /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*



Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Sorry for being a bit off topic, but this line from recent ashtpadi of Sukhmani Sahib
> 
> ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸਭ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾਪੁ ਜਪੈ ਜਪੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੭॥
> Through whose benevolence all find salvation. Nanak, cherishes such and only such be so cherished.


Kanwaljit Singh ji are you asking or suggesting?  It stands for me "the creator".  As per "Mool Mantar" and further expansion in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji even though being infinite is undefinable.

Are you suggesting that the key almost being "One creator" as well that needs to be added to the poll or the first choice clarified to imply one creator?  I did change the grammar from "cherish" to "love" in thread title.  Picky, picky Eh!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

No No for us Sikhi has introduced us to the Creator which is the most cherished thing!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

For me the core attraction of Sikhism is that it basically runs in the opposite direction of most religions, namely

no reincarnation, (my interpretation, I know others may feel different)
no idol worship
no magical intervention from God
no miracles
no rituals
equality for all
no sin
no judgement day or even judgement on a daily basis
validation that this is the only life we have, and the chance to find heaven every single day
respect for every other religion, and understanding for others point of view
to be whoever you are, and enjoy whatever you do, as best you can within the confines of Sikhi, with a view to bettering yourself for yourself, not for God, 
ultimately, the ability to be a universal policeman bound by Creators directive, to serve and protect Creation through natural instinct and pleasure, rather than brownie points


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

Harry Ji..Spot On..I would just add...I can proceed at my own personal pace....only in Gurmatt is that allowed or encouraged...no hurry...no inducements/lollipops...no discouragements..hells and sufferings etc...to perusade or dissuade...I LOVE Gurmatt WAY.


----------



## BaljinderS (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

Harry/Jarnail Ji!

Thank you.  Just want to add, 'Universal Brotherhood' and chardi kala for all man kind through Ardas and langar (which no other religion has).


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*



> the core attraction of Sikhism is that it basically runs in the opposite direction of most religions


 
Veer Ji All religions run in one direction,some 'religious' run because they see others running and don't want to be left behind,but that is like running on a treadmill,it goes nowhere,running so to reach your destiny-nation is worthwile,don't fall in love with the route you take and especially don't fall in love with running as you will start buying new shorts and trainers but won't run right.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

Veerji <scratching head> very glad to see you back but I am not sure if you are in agreement with me or not

for the benefit of those that have not come across SPji's posts before allow me to translate

All religions are constantly changing, evolving towards the truth, some religions even change fundamentally to suit present day thinking, but that just involves submission to the present day truth, rather than the eternal truth, which gives you all the grounding of a leaf in the wind, 

Spji warns against enslavement to religion rather than the Creator, and also advises against pride in external signs of enlightenment, when concentration on such will only take you away from the Creator

How did I do Veerji


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

Veer Ji I went to see the Holy City,and so I joined the crush,but I could not see it thus,perhaps the Holy City is in us.



> All religions are constantly changing, evolving towards the truth


 
 I would say people are constantly changing ,true religion was and will always be about truth.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

All of the above, of course, but I think the overriding factor is that Sikhi does not insist that I believe in impossible stuff, ie, "miracles."  By miracles, I mean occurrences  caused by supernatural beings, events that break Natural Law, the way the universe works.  I cannot believe that the Deity created this universe to set it up to run in a certain way and then sticks Its hands into things to change the rules, especially for particular, more loved people.  This doesn't mean that things don't happen that we cannot explain, that seem magical or miraculous.  These, I believe, are the operation of some natural law that we do not yet understand.

In short, Sikhi does not say I should check my brain in at the door and then just accept what I am told.

With this, something wonderful has happened.  Over the years, my understanding and faith have grown until now I am quite confident and happy, living a fulfilling life against all odds.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 26, 2012)

> Sikhi does not say I should check my brain in at the door


 
Bhen Ji, Perhaps the brain is the door and Sikhi is the key.Veer Jio most people need a sense of belonging ,but the problem is religion is not what we belong to,that is our regiment or fraternity,but ultimately we belong to our Self.


----------



## HGNIS (Jan 27, 2012)

The fact that you are supposed to see God in every person on Earth, and love them unconditionally without judgement or hate, always looking to help your fellow human being and make the world better than it is. The most beautiful thing in the world is a human being helping another.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jan 30, 2012)

It's acceptance and love for all beings, respect for all religions.
The fact that no religion is superior,all are under the will of One God.
The humbleness that we should have in our personalities and accept other faiths as we are all in a one world ocean surrounded by the omnipresent One God.

It is these qualities which I would first explain to a non-sikh wanting to know why Sikhi.

Waheguru
Luckysingh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 2, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> It's acceptance and love for all beings, respect for all religions.
> The fact that no religion is superior,all are under the will of One God.


Veer Luckysingh ji thanks for your post.

We must recognize that Sikhism is not a passive religion accepting of all and the beliefs that such all may have in how they treat others.  For example if a Religion in the name of God/creator persecutes another religion, whether Sikhs, Hindus, Muslims or Christians then we stand up in spite of such people's beliefs even if colored as religion.

If this was not there as a fundamental tenant of Sikhism, there would be no need for Sikhism.

Love yes but not if someone wants to kill you violently or ever so softly through other means.

Sikhs ..................,


Sikhs stand against Hindus
* if, *they attack Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, Jews or Sikhs
 
Sikhs stand against Muslims
 *if,* they attack Hindus, Christians, Jews, Buddhists or Sikhs
 
Sikhs stand against Christians
 *if,* they attack Hindus, Muslims, Jews, Buddhists or Sikhs
 
Sikhs stand against Sikhs
*if,* they attack Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Buddhists or Jews

and so on .........
This is the essence of Sikhism's love for all in what they do within, but with limits to what they do to others!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## amarjit singh bamrah (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*

*Wednesday, February 1, 2012*

_




_





 Ang 547 • Guru Arjan Dev Ji • Raag Bihaagraa


 Listen to the Hukamnama Audio 

 Listen to Kirtan from this Hukam


_*Harry ji*_

_*Re-incarnation is the basis of all religions*_

_*It exists*_

_*It will never change*_
_*Its the truth*_
_*Every time we are reborn we are given the chance to purify ourselves more so we can go back to source! union with God.*_

_*The ancient Sages and Saints have also confirmed this.*_

*There is also much evidence on the TV in psychic shows. etc.*

_*I have also seen past lives  of others and mine too.*_
_*There are so many cases now of children born and taking their parents to other cities and identifying their previous families and even their old homes.*_

_*Maybe I will post my expeience on this*_


*Miracles are all around. Harryji next time you come to Biggin Hill let me introduce you to some people who have been touched by the hand of God and cured.*

*I find it very funny Many people will swallow blindly medicines which the doctors give them.*
*and turn way from Spiritual healers and Saints.*
*Of course there are charaltons around as well!*


_*Amarjit*_

*PS  please I am not a charaltonHa ha ha*

_



_

*English Translation:* 
Bihaagraa, Fifth Mehl, Chhant: Listen to my prayer, O my Lord and Master. I am filled with millions of sins, but still, I am Your slave. O Destroyer of pain, Bestower of Mercy, Fascinating Lord, Destroyer of sorrow and strife, I have come to Your Sanctuary; please preserve my honor. You are all-pervading, O Immaculate Lord. 

He hears and beholds all; God is with us, the nearest of the near. O Lord and Master, hear Nanak's prayer; please save the servants of Your household. ||1|| You are eternal and all-powerful; I am a mere beggar, Lord.

 I am intoxicated with the love of Maya - save me, Lord! Bound down by greed, emotional attachment and corruption, I have made so many mistakes. The creator is both attached and detached from entanglements; one obtains the fruits of his own actions. Show kindness to me, O Purifier of sinners; *I am so tired of wandering through reincarnation. Prays Nanak, I am the slave of the Lord;* God is the Support of my soul, and my breath of life. 

||2|| You are great and all-powerful; my understanding is so inadequate, O Lord. You cherish even the ungrateful ones; Your Glance of Grace is perfect, Lord. Your wisdom is unfathomable, O Infinite Creator. I am lowly, and I know nothing. Forsaking the jewel, I have saved the shell; 
I am a lowly, ignorant beast. I have kept that which forsakes me, and is very fickle, continually committing sins, again and again. Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary, Almighty Lord and Master; please, preserve my honor. ||3|| I was separated from Him, and now, 

He has united me with Himself. In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. Singing the Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ever-sublime blissful Lord is revealed to me. My bed is adorned with God; my God has made me His own.
 Abandoning anxiety, I have become carefree, and I shall not suffer in pain any longer. Nanak lives by beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ocean of excellence. ||4||5||8||



harry haller said:


> For me the core attraction of Sikhism is that it basically runs in the opposite direction of most religions, namely
> 
> *no reincarnation, (my interpretation, I know others may feel different)*
> no idol worship
> ...


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: In Sikhism, what most you love /  ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਸੰਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ ?*



amarjit singh bamrah said:


> _*Harry ji*_
> 
> _*Re-incarnation is the basis of all religions*_


Amarjit Singh Bamrah veer ji with due respect you are making far too many generalizations and pronouncements.  There is no such thing as re-incarnation in Sikhism.  When Guru ji refer to such in SGGS it is used as a metaphor or to get attention of people who so believed.  Guru ji if alive today would use the same metaphor with you to get your attention so that you may learn something.  Guru ji would not need to do that with me.  All the garbage about after lives, Deities, the fire God being in the Jyot that people may have in their house/Gurdwara is far too much to come from a person like you.  Please don't dish out what others may have preached to you or fed you but listen to your heart and then speak.  Posturing at such age is simply to trash learnings of your whole life and the denial of truth that always stares at us.

Please stop distorting things in the name of Sikhi.  Quoting sabads with someone else's translation is far too easy.  Do a translation of a sabad completely yourself and post it in Gurmat Vichhar section and I will be happy to interact.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 6, 2012)

Amarjitji, 

_I am so tired of wandering through reincarnation. Prays Nanak, I am the slave of the Lord;
_

I was lying in bed this morning, listening to 'lady in red' on the radio, I actually started to feel a little sick, the words were very sickly sweet, they did not reflect my feelings of love or my feelings towards my wife, I kissed her nose and watched her eyes open, at which point I felt a surge of love, happiness, contentment,. 'I hate this song' she mumbled, and fell back to sleep. 

I actually used to love this song, 17 years ago, I would have given anything to dance with my then love to this song, but 17 years ago, I would also not have given a second thought to cheating on her either, I do not think I could be anymore different to the person I was 17 years ago, and that to me is what reincarnation is, maturing, getting closer to the ultimate truth (yes the ultimate truth is that the lady in red is not a great song!, and the red XJ6 was also a terrible car)

One of the things I cannot get over is when people get very angry and say things and shout and scream, and then expect it to be forgotten a few hours later, like it never happened, there are many hearts that beat within us, many thieves, many ghosts, many animals, they are not spirits, they are what we are made of, what constitutes us, I feel the wolf in me, I always have, that is not to say I used to be a wolf, but I have Wolf DNA in me, maybe I am descended from Wolves, and my journey is to find wolfish consonance in a human body, who knows, but to have one life to contemplate and fathom what makes sense is hard enough!

We should not make the mistake of seeing this life as a soap opera, a step to the next level, where good deeds are rewarded with extra lives, more strength, it is not a computer game, it is the one and only chance to realise connection with Creator in a real and physical manner, a manner that goes far beyond kissing rocks or being grateful to fire


----------

